# what did your dog eat this week?



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

chicken, pork, venison, beef liver, mackeral, halibut...i think that's it...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Beef heart, chicken backs, mackerel, and Llama. :hungry:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Chicken, turkey, beef, pork roast, pork liver and spleen, rabbit and salmon!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Turkey leg, chicken quarter, pork, cat fish


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

mackeral, sardines, turkey neck, beef heart, chicken backs. and a hunk of tripe


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Goat, turkey, tilapia (whoo hoo!! This is the first non-canned fish she's eaten), beef, buffalo liver, chicken, sheep.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Beef scraps, various pork bones, lamb, chicken, chicken liver, chicken heart and pork heart.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*What did your dog eat*

My dogs had ground lamb lung and trachea, beef tongue, chicken quarters, duck neck, new york steaks (Craigs List find)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Chicken backs, chicken leg quarters, turkey wings and legs, beef heart, venison ribs, pork shoulder, pork liver, whole sardines.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

Grass fed beef liver, heart, and round steak. Lamb liver and meat. Buffalo liver and tongue. Rabbit meat. Turkey neck and meat. Chicken legs and back pieces.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken thigh, chicken liver, turkey thigh meat, pork rib strips and rib meat, ribeye steak, chicken wing


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Beef heart, liver, and kidney; chicken; sardines; and pork.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Lung,chicken,turkey necks,beef heart,beef ribs,pig tails,pig feet,tripe,eggs,and lambs liver.:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BRT said:


> Turkey leg, chicken quarter, pork, cat fish


not the turtle?



that pic is priceless.

food wise:
venison heart, chicken frame, lamb lung, goat, bison liver, lamb kidney, pork roast and smelt.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

My mind is blank before Friday, since he has had chicken feet, beef organ mix, ground beef, beef round steak, bit of venison trim, chicken head and neck, chicken liver, chicken gizzards and he is getting a big pork neck after that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> My mind is blank before Friday, since he has had chicken feet, beef organ mix, ground beef, beef round steak, bit of venison trim, chicken head and neck, chicken liver, chicken gizzards and he is getting a big pork neck after that.


i used to write it all down, measurements, type of protein, what time, description of poo, spreadsheet with nutritional data...

no wonder it was exhausting....LOL

now, food goes from the freezer to the refrigerator bin where i keep a certain amount of proteins and that's what they eat until it runs out....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Chicken feet/thigh/wingettes, duck wings, a lot of beef chuck/steak, duck gizzards, canned salmon, frozen whole anchovy, calf liver, turkey breast, and boneless slices of lamb shoulder!


----------



## TylersMom (Jan 19, 2011)

Chicken necks and quarters, beef liver, goat shoulder chops, and green tripe/organ mix every saturday  I do have an ostrich neck laying in waiting in the freezer for him too!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

God who keeps track! Today they had llama, last night they had chicken drumsticks, I don't remember past that but do know I feed tripe once a week and fish!:heh::heh::heh:

I only feed organs every other week!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

TylersMom said:


> Chicken necks and quarters, beef liver, goat shoulder chops, and green tripe/organ mix every saturday  I do have an ostrich neck laying in waiting in the freezer for him too!


Omg, lol, how big is the ostrich neck? :smile: I live near an Ostrich farm, but have never inquired about buying meat from them. I think I'll stop by and see what they offer.


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Beef Heart, chicken, turkey, pork, sardines...beef ribs and homemade chicken jerky for fun.

We try liver next week!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

isabellak said:


> Beef Heart, chicken, turkey, pork, sardines...beef ribs and homemade chicken jerky for fun.
> 
> We try liver next week!


sounds like you guys are moving right along very nicely...yay....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have emu neck still in my freezer, they are pretty darn big! I'm assumming the same size as ostrich.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

RMBs: chicken, pork, canned salmon with bones
Muscle Meat: beef, turkey
Organs: chicken hearts/liver, beef sweetbreads/liver
Veggies: purreed stuff- dont' recall, it's whatever I have around, but good variety plus a fruit.
Grains: Yes, added back grains with recent anal gland/screaming poop issues. They've gotten overcooked oats/flax, and quinoa. it's a very small amount, a spoonful, and it's helping, so I'm going with it.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

This week it's been venison, pork, turkey necks, chicken quarters, sardines, chicken liver, pork liver, beef kidney, and tonight I'll probably give them an egg each. And all this talk about green tripe has got me thinking I might get some from the local "natural pet food" store. What's better to try, a frozen tub, or a can of Tripett?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy Chinese New Year! It's the year of the rabbit, so you know what the pupster got for breakfast! Kung Hei Fat Choi!


----------

